# Worms, worms, EVERYWHERE! *Question added*



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I hate worms. With a passion. :angry: First I realize that my kitten has tapeworms, so I'm going to have to get that treated. Then because I'm paranoid, I checked Lyric, Orion, Finale, and Cali's eyelids and they're ALL pale! So I took some fecal samples in to get tested, Lyric had one ringworm egg and then another type that for the life of me I can't remember right now, and Cali had that worm type also (not the ringworm). I only took in 3 samples, Lyric, Cali, and Ebony, figured I would treat everyone with whatever they wound up needing. I am going to pick up some Valbazen from the vet tomorrow. Ebony is the ONLY one without worms, but she still has some cocci, luckily I still have meds for that. I'm glad I checked, but I'm going to be stressed for a little while. :hair: 

So, how was your day? :sigh:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Worms, worms, EVERYWHERE!*

Oh Crissa that really stinks! :hug: :hug: On the bright side at least you found out now rather than later. If it helps any...my day wasn't much better...lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Worms, worms, EVERYWHERE!*

worms arent all that bad -- you are treating so they will be fine  dont stress to much. You are doing good :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Worms, worms, EVERYWHERE!*

I agree with Stacey.... your treating them.......so they should be alright...... :wink: :hug:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Worms, worms, EVERYWHERE!*

Thanks guys. I was told by someone on another forum that Valbazen isn't good for kids under 6 months and not good for nursing does, is that correct?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

not exactly sure, never heard that but I dont use it either


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

valbazen can cause abortion in pregnant does...not sure about lactating etc.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I've used it on kids under 6 months of age. Pretty much every kid born here is dewormed with Valbazen before they hit 6 months. Never, ever a problem.
Not to be used on pregnant does. I have used it on lactating does with no problem.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you so much capriola, that makes me feel much better.


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

This is for lactating milk goats, correct? If they are not lactating you might consider Equimax paste for tapes. It is expensive, but you only need one dose. With meat goats we use Cydectin injectable at a rate of 1cc for 50 pounds of goat orally. 1 cc for 100 pounds of goat if you inject it. We use it to treat the barberpole worm and it is very effective, but I don't know about the withdrawal. Read the label before you buy it. Safeguard is as useful as water in my part of the country. And you have to practically drown the goat with it for it to be effective. Same with valbazen, Ivermectin, and Rumatel. Some folks are using levamisol on meat goats, the brand prohibit, but it is hard to come by. I don't know if I have helped or muddled the subject even more :scratch: but I hope this possibly helped.
One thing to consider is that if you are down to a life or death situation, worrying about withdrawal and such things may be irrelevant cuz it's awful hard to milk a dead goat!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I've used it on kids under 6 months of age. Pretty much every kid born here is dewormed with Valbazen before they hit 6 months. Never, ever a problem.
> Not to be used on pregnant does. I have used it on lactating does with no problem.


 I agree with ..Olivia...I have used it as well and never had a problem what so ever....but do not use Valbezen on preggo does......I have given it to lactating does....but I don't drink the milk....allow for withdrawel time if you are drinking the milk.. :greengrin:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Valbazen is safe for lactating does and kids. Just not pregnant does. Though just like any wormer i wouldnt drink the milk for fourteen days after you administer. AS for the ringworm egg are you sure that is right? ringworm isnt actually a worm its a bacteria infection of the skin. If your goats have ring worm be very very varful it is very contagious to you and your other animals. 
beth


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

Ring worm is a fungus and is very contagious! You can get it too! I got it from a kitten last year and it took forever to get rid of it.


----------

